# "Breaking Stones 1963-1965"



## cgw (Apr 5, 2016)

Great shots from the Stones' early days:

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/the-rolling-stones-terry-o-neill-gered-mankowitz/?_r=0


----------

